# Fees for 99381-87/99391-99397



## bhurford (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi,
Would anyone know where we would be able to find the fee schedule for CPT code 99381-87 and 99391-97?  
We couldn't find them under Medicare fee schedule.  Any advice is greatly appreciate it!
Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 21, 2016)

CMS lists this on their RVU file but Medicare does not always have rates for codes they don't cover.

https://www.cms.gov/medicare/medica...ysicianfeesched/pfs-relative-value-files.html

You would have to manually calculate based off the GPCI for your area


2017 Preventive exam RVU in tab delimited txt file:

View attachment Preventive RVU.txt


----------



## bhurford (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

